# Boot Camp Capricieux



## bdlapierre (30 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,
Sur MacbookPro Late 2013, Sierra 10.12.1,  j'ai installé une partition Boot Camp + Windows 10 N Famille afin de pouvoir lancer le Soft de dessin Aquarelles Expresii.
En Boot Windows, il tourne mais je ne vois pas mon Mac en réseau, bien que le partage Mac soit activé. Souhaitant parfois tester se soft sans lag, mon problème numéro un est de résoudre ceux de cette partition.

Créant une VM avec Parallels Desktop, utilisant la partition Boot Camp, Expresii ne se lance plus en virtualisation, annonçant une incompatibilité de carte graphique et les outils Vmware font planter la machine virtuelle à 51 % d leur installation.
Souhaitant parfois ne pas rebooter, ce là ne m'arrange pas. Problème numéro Deux.

Créant une seconde VM avec Parallels Desktop d'après l'iso Windows 10 N, Expresii se lance, le mac apparait en réseau ainsi que tous ses fichiers. Je ne vois pas par contre la partition Boot Camp originale afin d'éventuellement la réparer avec des softs windows virtualisés.
Ecran bleu après des mises à jours dans cette VM. (voir fichier)
C'est mon troisième problème.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Tu veux faire quoi exactement?
Conserver BootCamp et avoir une VM pour échanges Windows/Mac.
Remplacer BootCamp par la VM.
Ce sont à mon avis les 2 options possibles. 
Tu ne dois pas pouvoir utiliser la partition BootCamp via PD à cause des drivers spécialisés. PD a ses drivers à lui beaucoup plus basics que ceux d'une vrai partition BootCamp.


----------

